# Help me choose... Damasko DA44 or DA46



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm looking for a super tough watch with a an 11-hour bezel to work as a second timezone. Naturally, Damasko fits the bill.

However, I'm torn between getting a DA44 or a DA46, both on bracelet.















The DA46 is a more "classic" Damasko with the hour numbers and the yellow seconds hand, but the DA44 is a more versatile Damasko with the cleaner face. I work in an office, but Damasko calls to me as a technically superior watch that does not scream too much bling to be worn when the situation calls for it.

Both are neck-and-neck. What say you forums, DA44 or DA46?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

This thread is just gonna make me miss having the bracelet even more. This is a purely personal preference - not much to separate them. Pick whatever you want. I personally have the 44 so I'm biased.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I prefer the stick markers vs. the numbers, and the red offers a nice contrast!


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Without bezel, I like the Arabic numeral dial Damaskos better than their counterparts, but with bezel, I prefer the markers. So 44 for me. Either way, you win. And I finally have come around on Damasko (their designs, there was never a question of quality).


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

I would opt for the second choice with th arabic numerals and yellow seconds hand. I originally disliked this aesthetic, but after hating it, eventually accepting it, I think I am now getting to the point where I actually like it. And after all, it is sort of the signature Damasko dial... 

But the DK 101 is where the brand really has my attention...


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

DA46 - IMO a much cleaner overall appearance


----------



## pley3r (Mar 15, 2014)

Are you a bigger numbers fan or stick markers fan? I personally hate stick markers and love Arabic numerals so that allowed me to choose  
You wont go wrong either way!


----------



## Junior29 (May 5, 2015)

I just deliberated on this very question for quite some time. I am now awaiting the arrival of a DA44 for two reasons:

1. I love the look of the dial/bezel combo. I find the other combo to be just a little much and would instead go with numerals in the absence of the rotating bezel.

2. For two time zones I find it to be more legible. While neither is difficult by any stretch, the variety of markers makes reading time zones separately easier for me at a glance based on pictures I found in the process. Reading the time zone on the bezel is like viewing a coherent, larger-dialed watch without much additional competing info. 

Of course it's all personal preference with the exception of the bracelet. That is just objectively awesome, and I will be green with envy when you post pics.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

I would go 44, as omeglycine said, without the bezel the 36(I have that) but with it looks more clean in the 44

-whoa-


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)

DA46 for me because arabic dial is the iconic signature of Damasko

Also I prefer the back and white combo with yellow second hand, as well as the full lumed hands that makes the DA46 the most legible of both.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

I hope to be ordering a 45 soon. I love the combination of the awesome bezel and clean look of the dial.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonobailey (Feb 27, 2012)

I went for the DA44, the balance of the dial and bezel is just right, with the numerals and stick markers working well together.

To me the DA46 has too much going on, assuming the bezel hasn't been rotated having the same numbers repeated twice (as you say you are going for the hour bezel) just looks a bit odd.

Also unless you have a specific use in mind (I presume for travelling) I find the 0-60 bezel more useful, without being rotated it can obviously be used as second counters and looks more harmonious especially if you do go for the DA36


----------



## faiz (Jul 15, 2013)

Da44 for me. Works better with the numerals on the outside.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderfalken (Aug 4, 2015)

It would be the DA44 for me.



Junior29 said:


> 2. For two time zones I find it to be more legible. While neither is difficult by any stretch, the variety of markers makes reading time zones separately easier for me at a glance based on pictures I found in the process. Reading the time zone on the bezel is like viewing a coherent, larger-dialed watch without much additional competing info.


+1


----------



## JorgeT (Mar 6, 2010)

44 if it were my choice. I like the "just a touch" of color.

JorgeT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)

Wow, I did not think it would go overwhelmingly for the DA44.

I had initially decided on the DA44 but was swayed by the thought that a proper "pilot" watch (as Damasko's are) should have numbers, hence the DA46. Getting close to deciding the DA44 again.


----------



## Trucido (Jul 29, 2013)

I like the 46 better - looks cleaner. Also - is the white portion of the hands on the 46 larger than the white portion on the 44?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

DO IT


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)

Trucido said:


> I like the 46 better - looks cleaner. Also - is the white portion of the hands on the 46 larger than the white portion on the 44?


Yes, the hands are almost 100% white on the 46 which makes a big difference in legibility IMO


----------



## DesertDweller (Jun 16, 2013)

IMHO, the DA46 hews closer to what a pilot watch is supposed to be -- a quick glance at the dial to be able to tell the time. So, I went with the 46. Besides, I prefer the yellow seconds hand.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Visually, 46 seems too "packed" to be readable at a glance. 44 is a bit more balanced.


----------



## dukembla (Sep 6, 2014)

DA44 is better IMO. Get the DA36 later.


----------



## dukembla (Sep 6, 2014)

-


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

I like the DA46 more. I like the all white hands. I like clean dials, but the DA46 isn't busy by any means. 

I may also be looking at this from what I would buy, and I already have tool watches with red accents (Sinn UX and U1)


----------



## DrLeeDetroit (Jan 2, 2012)

por44 said:


> DA46 - IMO a much cleaner overall appearance


+1


----------



## red416 (Dec 13, 2014)

I just ordered a DA46 with the 1-11 bezel, it only took me a year to decide! I think the numbers on the face look better than the indices, but that is only a personal opinion.


----------



## OPIC (Jul 3, 2015)

DA46 looks much better for me


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

DA 46 would be my choice, the seconds hand is really what does it for me.


----------



## CSB123 (Jul 2, 2014)

I just went through this too. Ended up deciding that I like the markers better, though I went with the white face on the DA45.


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

Mark me down for the DA46. To me that watch is Damasko.


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

kit7 said:


> DA 46 would be my choice, the seconds hand is really what does it for me.


I changed my mind, 44 for me.


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

44 for me. Here are my reasons:
- Markers in this design is a clean contrast to the numbers on the bezel
- Red 12 o'clock marker is echoed nicely by the red second hand - to me, this is the defining element of the DA4X design
- Even though the hands are not fully lumed like a traditional pilot, the 44 is a departure from the straight up pilot (bezel, markers) so it was for a purpose and is still very legible

As the OP noted the 46 has the traditional Damasko design elements (numbers, yellow second hand) which are what drew so many fans to the 36. But the clarity and legibility of the design seems at odds with the numbered bezel. I would rather go for the 36 for the traditional Damasko look.

I'm saving up my pennies for the DA44 on bracelet.


----------



## Diver300M (Nov 12, 2014)

I've heard bad things about their afterservice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

